# Multiple hernia repairs w/mesh



## mmoore70 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm working on op note which states as following:
PostOp Diagnosis(s): Incarcerated Right paramedial hernia
                             Reducible left paramedian and left stomal site hernias
Procedure:  Reduction of incarceration rt paramedian hernia. 
                Repair w/mesh the three above mentioned hernias
Patient had previous colon resection w/colostomy for diverticulitis 3 yrs ago and previous umbilical hernia repair w/mesh 6 mos ago.
Do I code each individual hernia repair since they are different sites or just one hernia repair and the implementation of mesh code 49568 x3
I came up w/code 49566 which is Repair of recurrent incisional or ventral hernias incarcerated or strangulated. I coded the recurrent due to the fact that patient has had prior hernia surgery 6 mos ago and consult notes state patient has had multiple recurrent hernias.
Also, would I actually use the recurrent hernia repair cpt code since the notes state prior umbilical hernia surgery and several recurrent hernias(sites unspecified) after the fact. The hernias being repaired are incisional. Or would I use cpt 49561 Initial repair of incisional or ventral hernia incarcerated or strangulated.
Please help!!


----------

